# Which city with a population of over 1 million is closest to you- excluding your own?



## United-States-of-America (Jul 19, 2005)

*Which city with a population of over 1 million is closest to your city? Excluding*

your own? 

For NYC, the closest city with a population of 1 million is Philadelphia


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

hmm.. well i dont live in LA so I would say LA  but i guess it would be San Diego


----------



## Der wahre Heino (Sep 13, 2004)

city proper, or metro?
for city proper, it should be munich.
for metro im not sure, mannheim maybe?


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

San Diego then LA. I don't live in San Diego (I pray I do someday). But Im in its metro so I guess LA then?


----------



## hossoso (Oct 9, 2005)

Vancouver, BC or Portland.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Buffalo, New York


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Auckland, NZ


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

Metro: Orlando (1.8 Million)
City: Houston (~2 Million)


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

Toronto.. just outside of it


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

SDfan said:


> San Diego then LA. I don't live in San Diego (I pray I do someday). But Im in its metro so I guess LA then?


where do you live?


----------



## shiver-me-timbers (Dec 2, 2004)

Montreal.


----------



## edsg25 (Jul 30, 2004)

I didn't check this one out and did the figuring in my head, but Chicago it is surprisingly) Toronto. If my figuring is right, Philly & NYC would be the closest US cities.


----------



## *Sweetkisses* (Dec 26, 2004)

NYC


----------



## Orfeo (Oct 26, 2003)

Sydney


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2005)

Phoenix


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Abu Dhabi, some 200 km from Dubai


----------



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

My village (pop. ~3000) about 250 km (2 h / 45 m by car) to Hamburg...


----------



## Joris Goedhart (Jan 20, 2004)

Rotterdam or Antwerpen (both around 60km/45min drive with the car)


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

As a metro Stuttgart (about 2 hours), as a city Milano (3.5 hours)


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

London > Birmingham

After that Manchester, Paris, Brussels and Amsterdam are all roughly the same distance away


----------



## fox1 (Apr 27, 2003)

Kobe


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

Closest metro area over 1 million Warsaw is Lodz - some 115 km southwest (distance between metro areas is about 50 km).
Closest city proper with population over 1 million to Warsaw is Minsk - 475km northeast.


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Metro
In Spain........Barcelona- Valencia..349 km
Not in Spain.. Barcelona- Marseille..506 km

City: 

In Spain...Madrid..621 km
Not in spain... Milan.. 977 km, Paris, 1001 km,


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Amsterdam (187,7 km) is less then 2 - 1,5 hour by car or train. 
The Ruhr (177,6 km.) area is less then 1,5 hour by car.
Hamburg (315,41 km.) 2,5 hour by car.


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

Closest City over 1 Million, Chicago.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

I live in Budel, The Netherlands.

1. Düsseldorf, Germany (97km)
2. Brussel, Belgium (117km)
3. Amsterdam, The Netherlands (144km)
4. Rotterdam, The Netherlands (145km)


----------



## Maroon Grown (Dec 22, 2004)

Sydney - 12 hours by road (1000km) from Brisbane. 700km by air and only 45min-1hr by plane


----------



## John-Claude (Jan 6, 2005)

Closest metro: Ruhr
Closest city: Cologne (okay, it does not have quite 1 million, but almost  )


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

*I live in Leeuwarden, Netherlands.*

1. Amsterdam, 130 km highway  
2. Rotterdam, 210 km highway :cheers: 
3. Cologne, 230 km Autobahn :runaway: 
4. Hamburg, 330 km Autobahn :cheers2:


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

Aquarius said:


> Metro
> In Spain........Barcelona- Valencia..349 km
> Not in Spain.. Barcelona- Marseille..506 km
> 
> ...



Barcelona-Toulouse 328 km from the road 
1.1m in metro toulouse.


for me its lille.220km


----------



## kebabmonster (Jun 29, 2004)

Manchester>Dublin or Manchester>Birmingham (Birmingham's seems to hover about the 1million mark).


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

lille


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

edsg25 said:


> I didn't check this one out and did the figuring in my head, but Chicago it is surprisingly) Toronto. If my figuring is right, Philly & NYC would be the closest US cities.


The closest city used to be Detroit  , now it is Toronto...


----------



## bay_area (Dec 31, 2002)

LA(375 miles), San Diego and Phoenix.

There are no 1M+ cities in Northern California but San Jose(45 miles from San Francisco) will be over 1 Million in a couple of years. However, my 7.5 Million neighbors here in the Bay Area Metro are plenty to keep me busy as it is. LOL


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

If you are a bird the closest is St Petersburg. 686 km.


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

San Diego, 1 hrs and half away from LA.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

For Toronto it would be Buffalo, then Detroit.


----------



## Norwich and Leeds (Nov 11, 2005)

Manchester at the moment about 40 miles from Leeds

When i'm back home in Norwich it's Loindon which is 110 miles away


----------



## JohnnyMass (Feb 6, 2005)

Lisbon, 300 km away from Porto


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

Taller said:


> For Toronto it would be Buffalo, then Detroit.


Buffalo and Detroit are under 1 million.

Don't forgot Montreal.


----------



## defi (Jul 30, 2004)

Munich, for me.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Edmonton, AB Canada.


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

Brussuls or London.


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> Brussuls or London.


Bruss*u*ls? :bash: 

Don't forget about Rotterdam!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Froster said:


> Ummm...neither. As proper cities neither Buffalo or Detroit are over a million (Buffalo never has been, and Detroit is sadly no longer). In reality, im not sure what the absolute closest is, but Chicago, Montreal and New York are all about 7 or 8 hundred kilometres away. Looking at the map, its amazing how evenly spaced they all are!
> 
> Incidently, if anyone is wondering, the following are NOT over a million:
> 
> ...


No one said anything about using strict city proper populations. I don't know
how it is perceived in London, Ontario, but here in Toronto most people
would think of Buffalo or Detroit as being the metro areas. Most people
would comfortably consider them to be over a million people each. I do.


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

Froster said:


> Ummm...neither. As proper cities neither Buffalo or Detroit are over a million (Buffalo never has been, and Detroit is sadly no longer). In reality, im not sure what the absolute closest is, but Chicago, Montreal and New York are all about 7 or 8 hundred kilometres away. Looking at the map, its amazing how evenly spaced they all are!
> 
> Incidently, if anyone is wondering, the following are NOT over a million:
> 
> ...



Ok so Sydney is not over 1 million, neither are Melbourne or Vancouver. I dont see what it accomplishes


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Closest cities to Philly with 1 mil +..hmm There are a lot of closer cities with 500,000+

1. New York City-80 miles
2. Montreal-400 miles
3. Toronto-400 miles
4. Chicago-900 miles
5. Houston-1,500 miles

I would say Boston too but the city proper is not 1 mil. The metro area is though. Baltimore may be bigger. Only the top 9 have mil+ populations.

New York, N.Y.	8,104,079	
Los Angeles, Calif.	3,845,541	
Chicago, Ill.	2,862,244	
Houston, Tex.	2,012,626	
Philadelphia, Pa.	1,470,151	
Phoenix, Ariz.	1,418,041	
San Diego, Calif.	1,263,756	
San Antonio, Tex.	1,236,249	
Dallas, Tex.	1,210,393	
San Jose, Calif.	904,522	
Detroit, Mich.	900,198	
Indianapolis, Ind.	784,242
Jacksonville, Fla.	777,704	
San Francisco, Calif.	744,230	
Columbus, Ohio	730,008	
Austin, Tex.	681,804	
Memphis, Tenn.	671,929	
Baltimore, Md.	636,251	
Fort Worth, Tex.	603,337	
Charlotte, N.C.	594,359	
El Paso, Tex.	592,099	
Milwaukee, Wis.	583,624	
Seattle, Wash.	571,480	
Boston, Mass.	569,165


----------



## London_2006 (Feb 9, 2003)

London - 129km


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

^^^Why are official populations different from actual populations (for Shenzhen)?


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)

samsonyuen said:


> ^^^Why are official populations different from actual populations (for Shenzhen)?


there is millions ppl going to shenzhen to work but cant get the shenzhen citizenship, the city only qualify about 2 million ppl with citizenship however the government also admit that there is at least 5 million ppl living and working in the city, but this number definititely underates the reality, base on the statistic study, some scholars estitmated that there is around 10 million ppl living in the city

so there is around 35 million ppl living in the hk+shenzhen+dongguang+guangzhou where the total area is similar to the great tokyo metro


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Amsterdam , Rotterdam, Düsseldorf, Köln, Antwerp, Brussels
All not that far away


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Well... Since I'm in Seattle,

the closest one with 1 million population (city proper only) will be

1. Vancouver, Canada with 1,986,965 (120 mi/200 km)
2. Los Angeles, California, US with 3,845,541 (960 mi/1540 km)
3. San Diego, California, US with 1,263,756 (1060 mi/1710 km)

by metro population, then

1. Vancouver, Canada with 2,132,824 (120 mi/200 km)
2. Portland, Oregon, US with 1,927,881 (140 mi/230 km)
3. Calgary, Canada with 1,037,100 (440 mi/710 km)


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

dhuwman said:


> Well... Since I'm in Seattle,
> 
> the closest one with 1 million population (city proper only) will be
> 
> 1. Vancouver, Canada with 1,986,965 (120 mi/200 km)


Vancouver's city population is roughly 550 000.


Anyway, for me it would likely be either Montreal, Quebec or Boston, Massachusetts.

According to Mapquest:
To Boston- Total Est. Distance: 400.83 miles 
To Montreal- Total Est. Distance: 580.99 miles (however, if you cut through Maine, the distance would likely be shorter than it is to Boston)


----------



## Darrell (Oct 22, 2002)

I live in a city over 1,000,000, San Antonio.

Closest Metro Area over 1,000,000 is Austin at 80 miles.

Closet City Proper over 1,000,000 is Houston at 200 miles.


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

birmingham is about 50 miles SW of notts


----------



## softee (Mar 6, 2003)

Toronto.


----------



## sylodon (Sep 5, 2004)

The closest city with over a million people and not a part of the Seoul metropolitan area would be Daejon, a city of 1.4 million people in its city proper. It's about 150km away from Seoul.


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

Im from Utica, NY, so it would be NYC. 










To get to NYC from Utica you take 90 to Albany, then 87 to NYC. Its about 220 miles. Ive done it in under 3 hours with a radar. 

They need to build a turnpike from Utica through the Catskills to the Bronx, cause its 140 miles and ALOT faster. I hate having to SE then S.


----------



## RAS85 (Nov 16, 2005)

Froster said:


> Ummm...neither. As proper cities neither Buffalo or Detroit are over a million (Buffalo never has been, and Detroit is sadly no longer). In reality, im not sure what the absolute closest is, but Chicago, Montreal and New York are all about 7 or 8 hundred kilometres away. Looking at the map, its amazing how evenly spaced they all are!
> 
> Incidently, if anyone is wondering, the following are NOT over a million:
> 
> ...


hes right, if youre in Toronto, then it wouldnt be Detroit, or Buffalo, or even Cleveland. For Toronto, I dont even know what it would be.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

For where I live, in Raleigh NC. It's actually Philadelphia (outside Texas, there are no cities with 1million+ people in the city proper. For Rochester, the city I "represent" it's atualy Toronto.


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

RAS85 said:


> Im from Utica, NY, so it would be NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I like how they made friggin Irondequoit the only Great Rochester town on the map, and didn't even put the city itself on there.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

Philadelphia and New York..One city with 1,500,000 being close to city of 8,500,000 merely 80 miles apart is quite fascinating.


----------



## Froster (Dec 14, 2004)

Taller said:


> No one said anything about using strict city proper populations. I don't know
> how it is perceived in London, Ontario, but here in Toronto most people
> would think of Buffalo or Detroit as being the metro areas. Most people
> would comfortably consider them to be over a million people each. I do.


Umm...I dont think that the definition of "city" is different no matter where you go. I understand that in a colloquial sense, one would say that the Buffalo area or Metro Detroit would be the closest, but when I realized that the cities proper were less than a million, it became more interesting. Specifically to notice that Chicago, New York and Montreal are suprisingly evenly spaced around Toronto.

Also, if you are just going to take the nearest region, wouldn't the answer for closest to Toronto be York or Peel? What's the difference between the region made up of a city and its suburbs and a region of suburban cities?


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

philadweller said:


> Philadelphia and New York..One city with 1,500,000 being close to city of 8,500,000 merely 80 miles apart is quite fascinating.


That is a horrible attempt to write.


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

TORONTO:

1. Montreal: 500.76km
2. New York City:550.36km
3. Chicago: 721.90km


----------



## jeeshyan (Dec 3, 2005)

Kuala Lumpur, the capital of Malaysia...

over 1 million population


----------



## silly thing (Aug 9, 2004)




----------



## Christian347 (Aug 7, 2004)

Hamburg


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

for city proper/urbanised area:
Hamburg > Berlin, then Copenhagen

for metro area:
Hamburg > Bremen, then Hannover


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Copenhagen...duh.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Porto Alegre, then Curitiba, then Montevideo, then Buenos Aires, then São Paulo, then Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## MikeSD (Nov 21, 2005)

I live in San Diego, so the closest would be Tijuana and then L.A.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

From Calgary:

Metro: Edmonton 277Km (172 Miles)
City: Los Angeles 1926Km (1197 Miles)


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

The closest city with a population of over 1 million is Beirut,Lebanon(1,8 million estimated population).
I live in Nicosia,the capital of Cyprus....


----------



## Jaye101 (Feb 16, 2005)

Boris550 said:


> From Calgary:
> 
> Metro: Edmonton 277Km (172 Miles)
> City: Los Angeles 1926Km (1197 Miles)


HOLY SHIT!, From Calgary? is it possible it's LA?!? That's some crazy shit.


----------



## Boris550 (Sep 21, 2004)

JayeTheOnly said:


> HOLY SHIT!, From Calgary? is it possible it's LA?!? That's some crazy shit.


Yeah, Phoenix is number 2 I think. 1963Km (1220 Miles)


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

JayeTheOnly said:


> TORONTO:
> 
> 1. Montreal: 500.76km
> 2. New York City:550.36km
> 3. Chicago: 721.90km



where are you getting your 550kms to New York, both maps.google.com and mapquest give me about 810 kms!

Montreal - Toronto is 550kms, did it so many times.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

For Montreal: 

Ottawa (metro) :204kms
Quebec (Metro) : 258kms
Boston: 512 kms
Toronto: 550 kms
New York: 624 kms


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

From Townsville, it would be Brisbane, which is roughly 1300kms give or take a bit.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Manchester


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

i live in Lyon-France so : 

torino (italy) 236 km 
marseille 276 km


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

It current rates the Geneva metropolitan area will reach 1 million in 2030 and will be the closest to Lyon by then.


----------



## Lindemann (Sep 11, 2002)

Madrid, 330km (City: 3.265.038, Metro: 6.194.640)


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Leipzig as a metro area. Berlin and Prague as cities, both are equally distant from me.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Next city over a million inhabitants from Trier would be Bruxelles.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Birmingham at 75km.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> Next city over a million inhabitants from Trier would be Bruxelles.


Cologne is much closer


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Chrissib said:


> Cologne is much closer


Oh, I didn't know that Cologne officially broke through the 1 million mark.  Thought it was something like 990.000 inhabitants.


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Conditionally - by taking metro population into account - it's Zagreb (140km, city: 0.7mil, metro: 1.1mil); otherwise Vienna (381km, city: 1.7mil, metro: 2.4mil).


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

From *Mexicali*, if you draw a straight line:

*Tijuana*, Baja California, MX
148 km W (city 1.55 million, metro 1.8 million)

*San Diego*, California, US
161 km W (city 1.3 million, metro 3.1 million)

*Los Angeles*, California, US
304 km NW (city 3.8 million, metro 17.8 million)

*Phoenix*, Arizona, US
327 km NE (city 1.5 million, metro 4.2 million)

*Las Vegas*, Nevada, US
386 km N (city 0.6 million, metro 2.0 million)


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shenzen, 10.5 million. Our dearest commie city.


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

Delete


----------



## Greg95100 (Oct 2, 2009)

From Paris: -London :342 km,
-Brussels :265km.


----------



## dsohfan (Jun 4, 2011)

earthJoker said:


> It current rates the Geneva metropolitan area will reach 1 million in 2030 and will be the closest to Lyon by then.


if including the leman lake metro area , it is already more than 1 million ????


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

Houston.


----------



## Disturbing Reality (Mar 28, 2011)

Boston 50 miles
New York 152 miles


----------



## DukeofWellington (Feb 2, 2012)

From Wellington, New Zealand so...

Auckland, New Zealand - 492km
Sydney, Australia - 2223km


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

valparaiso


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

Union.SLO said:


> Conditionally - by taking metro population into account - it's Zagreb (140km, city: 0.7mil, metro: 1.1mil); otherwise Vienna (381km, city: 1.7mil, metro: 2.4mil).


Btw Vienna's 2.4 million are for its urban area and not its metropolitan area.


----------



## Isek (Feb 13, 2005)

AMS guy said:


> Dusseldorf and Antwerp aren't really an-over-one-million metropolis.
> They don't look like that and they don't even feel like that.
> 
> Closest to Amsterdam it will be London and Brussels.


But actually Dusseldorf looks larger than Amsterdam. If you look at the postings (Barcelona 5.3 million Bilbao 1 million ect) you can consider Ddorf as its urban area is clearly above 1 million.


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

*Campinas 1 million and São Paulo 10 million are the same distance from my city*


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

isaidso said:


> According the US Census Bureau, Buffalo had 1,135,509 people in 2010. You should check things out before making statements like that.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_of_United_States_Metropolitan_Statistical_Areas


The CITY ITSELF does not have over 1 million inhabitant!! read the title again!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population


----------



## royal rose1 (Oct 4, 2009)

-Corey- said:


> The CITY ITSELF does not have over 1 million inhabitant!! read the title again!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_cities_by_population


But the very fabric of American cities is different than that of foreign cities. I think to conclude that a city such as Boston, Miami, Washington DC, or Atlanta doesn't have a million people because the actual city doesn't have 1 million people is absurd. Each metro has well over 5 million, which makes them comparable to Madrid, Singapore, Toronto, Satiago, or Baghadad. Yet you don't consider them to have 1 million people.


----------



## RKC (Jun 16, 2007)

I live in Budapest, Hungary (1.7mill in city, 2.5 in metropolitan area, 3.3 in commuter area)

closest cities:

- Vienna, Austria: 1.7 city, 2.4 metro ~250 km/160 mi
- Belgrade, Serbia: 1.1 city, 1.6 metro ~400 km/250 mi
- Zagreb, Croatia: 1.1 metro ~450 km/280 mi


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

birmingham


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

I live in Vienna ... so it is Budapest (~250 km), surprise, surprise.  
Prague, Krakow and Munich are in similar distance of about 300 km. Zagreb is as well but its city proper does not have above 1 mio inhabitants.


----------



## Ryan. (Feb 4, 2011)

From Durham in North East England it's:

City Proper:
Birmingham - 1,036,900 ~ 250km
London - 7,825,200 ~ 360km

Metro Areas:
Leeds/West Yorkshire - 1,499,465 ~ 100km
Manchester - 2,240,230 ~ 150km
Glasgow - 1,199,629 ~ 200km
Birmingham - 2,284,093 ~ 250km
London - 8,278,251 ~ 360km

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_conurbations_in_the_United_Kingdom


----------



## Iemand (Aug 16, 2007)

In bird's eye view:

1. Brussels (100 km)
2. London (225 km)
3. Cologne (270 km)
4. Paris (275 km)


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^isn't Rotterdam on 2?


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

Chicago.

It's roughly 400 air miles from Duluth, or an eight-hour drive.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

royal rose1 said:


> But the very fabric of American cities is different than that of foreign cities. I think to conclude that a city such as Boston, Miami, Washington DC, or Atlanta doesn't have a million people because the actual city doesn't have 1 million people is absurd. Each metro has well over 5 million, which makes them comparable to Madrid, Singapore, Toronto, Satiago, or Baghadad. Yet you don't consider them to have 1 million people.


I never said otherwise, and this is not my thread, I'm just saying that Buffalo (the city itself) is not over a million inhab.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

By metro area:
Providence - 1.6m (140km)
Boston - 4.5m (164km)
New York - 18.9m (200km)

By City proper:
New York - 8.2m (200km)
Philadelphia - 1.5m (353km)
Montreal - 1.7m (531km)


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

from *Mexico City *center to the city center of other cities

*Toluca *(1.8 million) - *70 km *(to the West)
*Cuernavaca *(0.9 million) - *88 km *(to the south)
*Puebla* (2.8 million) - *129 km *(to the east)
*Querétaro* (1.1 million) - *212 km *(to the northwest)


----------



## indiavoyager (Mar 19, 2012)

New Delhi ( population of 16 million)
Gurgaon (population of 1.5 million)


----------



## PadArch (Apr 1, 2010)

joshsam said:


> ^^isn't Rotterdam on 2?


but it has a 600k pop


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

PadArch said:


> but it has a 600k pop


Still not sure if to count metro or city populations. The op should have said that.
anyway metro is 1.3 million for Rotterdam.


----------



## Papont (Mar 16, 2012)

Saint Petersburg, 4,95m, ca 300 km.
The next one I guess is Moscow, but it is as far as 650 km already.


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Talking only about the city over 1M is more interesting in my opinion, since there are to much urban areas with pop >1M in the world.

So from Zurich it would be Munich and Milano.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Metro007 said:


> Talking only about the city over 1M is more interesting in my opinion, since there are to much urban areas with pop >1M in the world.
> 
> So from Zurich it would be Munich and Milano.


Pretty stupid if you ask me. Brussels by that defenition would only have 160.000 inhabitants because only a very small part is Brussels city itself. The Brussels Capital district (consists of 19 differend densely build municipalities), has 1.1 million inhabitants and the metro area is 1.7 million.

So counting either one of the two ways just doesn't work for every city.


----------



## Pavlemadrid (Nov 30, 2006)

Valencia, around 300km from Madrid and 1,75 million inh.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

whizz_pat said:


> Indeed. From Brisbane, it would be Sydney, which is about 1000km away.


The way things are going it could soon be the Gold Coast.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Paris


----------



## jodelli (Feb 4, 2008)

If it's city proper, Toronto @ 2.5 million, 5.6 million CMA is just over 330 km from here, Windsor, On, CA..

Detroit, MI. used to be the closest @ about 1 km, but has fallen below the million mark, although if counting metro area it reaches over 4.2 million.

If counting us in with the Detroit area (the international border is about 600m from my window) the next closest metro @ about 90 miles would be Cleveland, Ohio with 2.0 million.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

Oklahoma City. Ugggggghhhhhhh. Then we have Kansas City, Dallas, Memphis, Saint Louis, Austin, Houston, etc, etc


----------



## fredrich85 (May 22, 2011)

Its davao city for me.


----------



## Flat_Head (Mar 1, 2012)

I live in Fortaleza (2.4 million city proper, 3.5 million metro)

The closest metro over 1 million is Natal, 523 kilometers away, with 1.3 million (810 thousand in the city proper)

The closest city proper over 1 million is Recife, 788 kilometers away, with 1.5 million (3.8 million in the metro)


----------



## Hulme (Apr 23, 2012)

From my town:

Toronto (2.5m) 586km
[Ottawa (886k) 600km away metro pop of 1.2m.]
Montreal (1.6m) 717km.
Calgary (1.1m) 2900km.


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

I guess its Hamburg for me


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Poor Adelaide. 

People here do not talk about their dull little cousin Adelaide quite often. But when they do talk, everything that is bad about must be to do with their forever hatred Sydney. :lol:


----------

